# Как выравнять кнопку на 3м ряду?



## Holden007 (24 Окт 2017)

Ситуация такая. Школьный Юпитер, мастера нет, и ближайший год видимо не получится свозить. 
Кто-то, вероятно, ударил клавиатуру, и кнопка вылезла. Как ее сделать обратно на одном уровне с остальными?


----------



## ugly (24 Окт 2017)

В правой руке или в левой?
Если в правой - снять ажурку и откремповать рычаг. Следить за компрессией исправляемого клапана.


----------



## Евгений51 (25 Окт 2017)

Holden007 писал:


> Ситуация такая. Школьный Юпитер, мастера нет, и ближайший год видимо не получится свозить.
> Кто-то, вероятно, ударил клавиатуру, и кнопка вылезла. Как ее сделать обратно на одном уровне с остальными?


Есть ли компрессия на данном клапане? Если есть ,то открываем крышку. Прижимаем даже пальцем крепко До развилки рычагов с ломаной декой и ставим на место рычаг с кнопкой.  Нельзя повредить угол рычагов основного и ломанной деки. Попытался объяснить доступным языком. Если нужна фото этого действа могу прислать на примере клавиатуры Москвы или России. [email protected]


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Окт 2017)

Всё там просто.  Когда ударили кнопку, сила инерции разогнула рычаг. Потом клапан опустился на деку, а ввиду разогнутости рычага вылезла кнопка. Придерживая клапан прижатым к деке, гнём рычаг взад))...


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Окт 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Всё там просто.  Когда ударили кнопку, сила инерции разогнула рычаг. Потом клапан опустился на деку, а ввиду разогнутости рычага вылезла кнопка. Придерживая клапан прижатым к деке, гнём рычаг взад))...


Там ломанная дека. Изменится угол между рычагами клапанов.И будет самограйка.


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Окт 2017)

Евгений, я понял Вашу мысль.   Осталось уточнить у ТС- оно играет нормально или нет?  Если играет  нормально, а кнопка выперла- изгиб был до развилки  "У").   Если не играет нормально- Ваша версия хороша.


----------



## ugly (27 Окт 2017)

Насчет ломаной деки откуда информация?
Раз Юпитер школьный - это может быть детская модель. Они прямодечные.


----------



## baunka (27 Окт 2017)

Нужно снять крышку позади грифа и специальным ключом согнуть рычаг до нужного положения.


----------



## ale-ale-alena (29 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте.Не знаю в какой теме спросить можно-решила здесь.

У меня баян "Киров"Недавно отдали.Немножко поиграла правой рукой-слышу что-то гудит.Смотрю-2 кнопки правой руки запали.Их можно как-то вытащить или что-то надо другое предпринять?Так и будут западать теперь?Впервые взяла в руки этот инструмент,так-то я пианистка.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Янв 2018)

При всём, как говорится, уважении... Речь именно о баяне "Киров"? Не "Кировский"?   Ибо на "Кирове" рычаги кнопок в правой- металл, а у Кировских- дерево.
Так вот, о "Кирове". Причин описанного явления- много. Но Вы, не имея навыков, сможете справиться лишь с одной.  Её причина- опухший гриф и гнутые рычаги кнопок. Насколько легко рычаг проходит в прорезь грифа- легко определить визуально и тактильно. Баян- в сухое место, рычаги прямить утконосами.  

Остальные причины описывать не буду, жалко баян. Хотя он и "Киров"...


----------

